# .500 S&W Magnum Revolver "The Wrist Breaker"



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

If you where to fire this revolver with one hand or if held incorrectly, could such a powerful revolver actually "snap your wrist" from the initial recoil?:watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say it could. My wife broke a bone in her hand last year with a .357mag that she didn't have a good grip on. She sure was mad as she couldn't shoot for about six weeks and she still feels it with certain guns.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I shot one a few weeks ago after several days of shooting large caliber guns and rifles, then followed it up with my Sig and it landed me in a wrist brace for about a week. More strain than anything, but it isn't a gun I would want to be fooling around with. We usually call it the "full concentration gun." And on our range you can rent one, but you have to sign a seperate waver for it.


----------

